

Ask HN: Why is so little known about Apple, it's culture? - ireadzalot

Time and again, I come across articles on HN and other tech site that talk about the Corporate culture at Google and Microsoft. We see images of Google Employees skateboarding in their offices and game station they have in their offices.<p>But I have never seen anything about Apple and its corporate culture. I don't think anybody there tweets either.<p>I am aware of Apple secretive nature about its products, but I was not sure if this applied to other parts of the company as well.<p>Does anybody has any idea?<p>Thanks.
======
pedalpete
I don't think what you are talking about is 'culture'. Skateboarding in the
offices or playing games is only a portion of the culture at start-ups. The
Apple culture that gets talked about is the secrecy of their product
development, their dedication to clean design (even to the detriment of
product), etc. etc.

I was talking to a friend yesterday who used to work for Apple. I assumed he
got discounts on all his Apple stuff, like former Microsoft and Adobe
employees (among others). His words 'Apple doesn't do that stuff'. Very minor
discounts for employees, no employee catering, dry cleaning, etc.

So I suspect the 'cultural cues' you are looking for don't exist at Apple.

Another thing that was said yesterday is that Apple's culture essentially
boils down to 'You should be honored to be allowed to work here and create
this stuff, so why should Apple bother catering to you'.

Still, my friend is a crazy Fanboy. I don't get it.

